# Spoke length with Nexus 8-speed hub SG-8R36



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello:

At final stage of converting bike to IGH as specified above.
Stuck at calculating spoke length.

Wheel rim is by Rigida (no model info is available, )---several measurements give ERD (from base of spoke/nipple to opposite) of 532mm. Plugging in data Spocalc and also #1 Wheel Building SPOKE CALCULATOR Now Online | PROWHEELBUILDER
gives spoke lengths of 223.8mm and 223.1mm

This seems on the low side. 
Why?
2*spoke length + flange diameter of hub = 224 + 224 + 93 = 541mm -- only 9mm more than ERD of 532mm.

This does not take into account the spoke length inside the rim and the fact that the spoke is angled wrt the plane of the wheel.

Appreciate suggestions.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

anga said:


> Hello:
> 
> At final stage of converting bike to IGH as specified above.
> Stuck at calculating spoke length.
> ...


How many crosses?


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

1-cross


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

anga said:


> 1-cross


That explains it. 1X is nearly radial.

But why use 1X? It is terrible for torque transfer. The hub is not large enough to require lacing it that way. Should still be able to use 3X.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Even with radial lacing, the spoke lengths seem to be short.
How deep do the spokes go inside the surface of the rim?


----------

